# Chili Powder



## NOLA NOOB (Oct 4, 2018)

What brand of chili powder do most of you use? I’ve always used McCormicks Chili Powder.... didn’t know if there was a better brand to use for rubs.


----------



## kruizer (Oct 4, 2018)

I just buy the bulk at my grocery store. Cheaper and about the same quality.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 4, 2018)

Same here, bulk, but there's only one grocery store in my area that sells bulk spices. I bought spices at Costco previously, so whatever they carried worked for me too.


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 4, 2018)

I like to make my own. I like to control the salt and there's to much in commercial powders for me.  I also like a lot more heat and can add ghost peppers.  Lots of recipes online.  Good luck.

Stan


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2018)

Cheaper here to for me. I frequently do a taste taste to see if it's where I want it as far as flavor and heat.

Chris


----------



## texomakid (Oct 4, 2018)

McCormicks & Members Mark (Sams)


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 4, 2018)

I've been drying my own . I take whatever peppers I have , let them go in the MES til dry then grind them up .


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 4, 2018)

Bolner's Fiesta Spices. You MIGHT be able to find them in NOLA


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 4, 2018)

I am currently using Spice Islands for chili powder.  It is normally more expensive but they had a really good sale on it at a store near me a couple of months ago.  It was actually cheaper than the store brand with the sale.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 4, 2018)

Spice Island here too. Fine for Rub. For actual  Chili making, I toast and grind a variety of dried chiles...JJ


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 4, 2018)

For rubs and other non-critical things, I use McCormic that I buy in bulk at Costco. However, if I am serious about a recipe, I use dried Ancho chilies, roast them briefly in a hot, dry pan, and then grind those. You get a much better result.


----------



## phatbac (Oct 5, 2018)

I don't actually use chili powder much.(i hate cumin) when i do McCormick's is fine for chili.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## zwiller (Oct 5, 2018)

Spice Island for me on typical fare but from another thread I am probably gonna branch off for Barbacoa/Mex fare and try using some exotic ground pepper types.  3 girls here so chili is Wendy's/midwestern style with tomato and beans but I am totally craving Texas red and plan to make some for myself soon.


----------



## NOLA NOOB (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions! I’ve found some brands to be extremely salty etc...hence the question. 
I’ll def try the ones you all suggested and maybe one day make my own. 
Thanks again


----------



## WI_GameMeats (Oct 31, 2018)

I’ve personally gone to my local Asian and Hispanic food market stores and bought dried chilies and ground them. I find that they produce a better flavor.  That or I dehydrate garden peppers and have mixed blend.  As for spicy paprika, I like to go with Szeged.


----------



## palladini (Nov 29, 2018)

I have made my own.  Dried some Serrano Peppers, turned them to dust, added some other spice from recipes I found online.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Nov 29, 2018)

Lawry's


----------

